# Just Bought an HR44-700



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

After holding out on the Genies for so long, I decided to finally make the leap. The 44-700 should be arriving any day now. No clients. I have little hope that this is gonna be easy for me. This means that I can now get rid of my last two leased HRs and decommission my last 20-700 (which I'll keep as a backup, just in case or for old time's sake), which still works almost as well as any of my 24s.

I just bought a 3TB EZRX to put into it. I'll do that after I make sure the 44 will work with my MRV system. Any thoughts on this would be appreciated.

The lazy part of me (which is huge) doesn't really want to do this, I already have a better system than a Genie and clients, but the 44 will be used as a straight DVR and I hope it fits into my system seamlessly. Naw, that's not gonna happen, anyone reading this that knows me knows it's gonna turn into another nightmare.

But, the way I figure it, I'll bombard _*Inkahauts *_with PMs asking for advice and maybe get thru this whole thing without losing what little sanity I have left.

Stay tuned.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> After holding out on the Genies for so long, I decided to finally make the leap. The 44-700 should be arriving any day now. No clients. I have little hope that this is gonna be easy for me. This means that I can now get rid of my last two leased HRs and decommission my last 20-700 (which I'll keep as a backup, just in case or for old time's sake), which still works almost as well as any of my 24s.
> 
> I just bought a 3TB EZRX to put into it. I'll do that after I make sure the 44 will work with my MRV system. Any thoughts on this would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


Didn't I read that the new 44 does not support but a 1 terabyte hard drive ?


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> Didn't I read that the new 44 does not support but a 1 terabyte hard drive ?


The Hrx -can support 2TB - The Hr34 & Hr44 can support 4TB and more


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

WestDC said:


> The Hrx -can support 2TB - The Hr34 & Hr44 can support 4TB and more


The "New" 44, not the HR44.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Rich said:


> After holding out on the Genies for so long, I decided to finally make the leap. The 44-700 should be arriving any day now. No clients. I have little hope that this is gonna be easy for me. This means that I can now get rid of my last two leased HRs and decommission my last 20-700 (which I'll keep as a backup, just in case or for old time's sake), which still works almost as well as any of my 24s.
> 
> I just bought a 3TB EZRX to put into it. I'll do that after I make sure the 44 will work with my MRV system. Any thoughts on this would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


First thing you will notice and wonder why you waited so long?- The Speed using the guide -Channel -change and such will Surprise you


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> The "New" 44, not the HR44.


Yes- re-read the orginial post - H44- information from the "first look" it was stated that a 1TB drive (external) could be added and it would need to be suppied (only) by D* - So I'm confused why Rich would be adding a 3tb internal if it wasn't a HR44-700?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Rich,

It should be a breeze. . . the only gotcha is making sure you don't have more than 8 tuners on the SWiM leg. As soon as you confirm everything's OK, slide the 3TB in.

While I don't have as many HRs as you do, I still have a couple of 20s for the occasional OTA.

I hope you bought a HR44, if not cancel immediately.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

WestDC said:


> Yes- re-read the orginial post - H44- information from the "first look" it was stated that a 1TB drive (external) could be added and it would need to be suppied (only) by D* - So I'm confused why Rich would be adding a 3tb internal if it wasn't a HR44-700?


I just read all the posts and he did not specify if it was an HR44 or an H44. Probably because the H44 is not for sale yet ??


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

SS has the H44 for $90.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

At one point there was a rumor that the code on the Genie was going to change to make any external drive work seamlessly with the internal drive vs. replacing it. Is that something that happened or was it just a rumor?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

RAD said:


> At one point there was a rumor that the code on the Genie was going to change to make any external drive work seamlessly with the internal drive vs. replacing it. Is that something that happened or was it just a rumor?


I think that is still coming - not available yet. Whether or not it actually happens is yet to be seen.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Rich said:


> After holding out on the Genies for so long, I decided to finally make the leap. The 44-700 should be arriving any day now. No clients. I have little hope that this is gonna be easy for me. This means that I can now get rid of my last two leased HRs and decommission my last 20-700 (which I'll keep as a backup, just in case or for old time's sake), which still works almost as well as any of my 24s.
> 
> I just bought a 3TB EZRX to put into it. I'll do that after I make sure the 44 will work with my MRV system. Any thoughts on this would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


Took you long enough.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm curious why. Since you aren't using any clients it is pretty much like a HR2x with more tuners. Since you had 24 tuners already, seems hard to believe that wasn't enough


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

slice1900 said:


> I'm curious why. Since you aren't using any clients it is pretty much like a HR2x with more tuners. Since you had 24 tuners already, seems hard to believe that wasn't enough


I suppose if he deactvates 2 HRx's it will save him $6.50 a month... plus he will get the large speed increase.... but I honestly think curiosity finally caught up with him.


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

RAD said:


> At one point there was a rumor that the code on the Genie was going to change to make any external drive work seamlessly with the internal drive vs. replacing it. Is that something that happened or was it just a rumor?


That will be fun for external RAID users. Won't be something that can be enabled/disabled. Then we RAID users will have to open the box and disconnect the internal.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

I too, will be joining the "44 Club," most likely by the end of the week. After getting used to the "snappiness" of the H25 and less tolerant of the older HRs (20 and ungodly slow 21) I decided it was time to "pull the trigger" on an HR 44 and ordered one over the weekend.

It's funny, the HR21 (I've had since 2007 and upgraded HDD in 2009) must've "known" I placed the order and started "behaving" better than it has in months!

After finally adding the H25 + the appropriate DECA mods and getting whole-home turned on six months or so ago, I've been pretty happy overall with the system (finally up to 2010 tech!). But those old HRs have their moments and it gets to the point where it isn't even worth trying to use the guide anymore!

I swapped my SWiM8 with a 16 about 2 mo. ago, and (in theory) all I should have to do is add one patch cable to the unused side of the SWiM16 and make the A/V connections. I guess at this point I'm not too concerned, yet, with HDD size. Although it only took me 8 months to fill the 1.5TB drive in the HR21, I found that a rather large amount of programming remained unwatched, maybe some of it for years. For me its mainly the (alleged) speed and the extra tuners. 

No immediate plans for clients for me, either. Good luck, Rich!


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

mexican-bum said:


> I suppose if he deactvates 2 HRx's it will save him $6.50 a month... plus he will get the large speed increase.... but I honestly think curiosity finally caught up with him.


Ah, guess I missed where he was decommissioning several others. I was under the impression he had a lot of TVs so they were all connected, but maybe he's a few TVs short of a dozen


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> After holding out on the Genies for so long, I decided to finally make the leap. The 44-700 should be arriving any day now. No clients. I have little hope that this is gonna be easy for me. This means that I can now get rid of my last two leased HRs and decommission my last 20-700 (which I'll keep as a backup, just in case or for old time's sake), which still works almost as well as any of my 24s.
> 
> I just bought a 3TB EZRX to put into it. I'll do that after I make sure the 44 will work with my MRV system. Any thoughts on this would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


Fire away! I knew the day would come!

I dont know if i still have or have ever even had a full schematic of your system to be honest.

By dropping three for one dvr, how many does that drop you to total? You might be able to go all on MRV again... As I recall didnt you leave two off before?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> Didn't I read that the new 44 does not support but a 1 terabyte hard drive ?


That's the H44, the hr44 can go up to 16tb maybe a little more.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Didn't I read that the new 44 does not support but a 1 terabyte hard drive ?


No, it's not that one, it's a 44-700. I have absolutely no interest in that other thing.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

WestDC said:


> First thing you will notice and wonder why you waited so long?- The Speed using the guide -Channel -change and such will Surprise you


I hope so, what I'm worried about is how the 44 will work on my MRV system. I'll be running 10 HRs including the 44-700 and I don't know what's gonna happen.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> Rich,
> 
> It should be a breeze. . . the only gotcha is making sure you don't have more than 8 tuners on the SWiM leg. As soon as you confirm everything's OK, slide the 3TB in.
> 
> ...


It just arrived, haven't taken it out of the box. Sure, it _should _be a breeze, but we're talking about me now. I can't even get a Roku to work with my Fire boxes. I have a couple things to do then I'm gonna get started.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> SS has the H44 for $90.


Just saw that this morning. I wanted an owned 44, one I could put a big (not huge, just big) HDD in.

Jimmie, it is an HR44-700. I'd never buy an HR that I couldn't put a much bigger HDD in and I certainly don't want anything that won't take that big HDD.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

carl6 said:


> I think that is still coming - not available yet. Whether or not it actually happens is yet to be seen.


One of the things I've been working toward is getting rid of the external drives and devices. Simply put, I'm sick and tired of them. Now all my HRs will be owned and I still have to use an external for the one 24-200 that I have. If I could find a place with a drill press, I could make a new sled for the 200, but that one will just have to have an external on it for the time being.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> Took you long enough.


It was deliberate. I wanted to make sure the 44s had stabilized before I bought one. Also wanted to get a decent price on it and I did.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> I'm curious why. Since you aren't using any clients it is pretty much like a HR2x with more tuners. Since you had 24 tuners already, seems hard to believe that wasn't enough


Curiosity and the constant bombardment (well intentioned) by _*Inkahauts *_about not having one. Actually, I'll have about the same number of tuners (1 less) that I have now. I'm gonna put down two leased HRs and retire my trusty 20-700.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> I too, will be joining the "44 Club," most likely by the end of the week. After getting used to the "snappiness" of the H25 and less tolerant of the older HRs (20 and ungodly slow 21) I decided it was time to "pull the trigger" on an HR 44 and ordered one over the weekend.
> 
> _*It's funny, the HR21 (I've had since 2007 and upgraded HDD in 2009) must've "known" I placed the order and started "behaving" better than it has in months!*_
> 
> ...


And people don't think there's some degree of sentience in these things!

Thanx for the good wishes, now if my luck holds up the thing will explode when I plug it in... :nono2:

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> Ah, guess I missed where he was decommissioning several others. I was under the impression he had a lot of TVs so they were all connected, but maybe he's a few TVs short of a dozen


Only 9.

Rich


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Rich, since there is now a H44 you might want to add a HR in your posts to not confuse people.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Fire away! I knew the day would come!
> 
> I dont know if i still have or have ever even had a full schematic of your system to be honest.
> 
> By dropping three for one dvr, how many does that drop you to total? You might be able to go all on MRV again... As I recall didnt you leave two off before?


Once I have the two leased HRs off my account and decommission my good ole 20-700 I should be able to use the 44 in our TV room. That will be the only room in the house with two HRs. I also have to find my stash of terminators. My system is two SWM16s in cascade.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RAD said:


> Rich, since there is now a H44 you might want to add a HR in your posts to not confuse people.


Honestly, I have so little interest in non-DVRs I didn't know a 44-700 existed in that configuration. I will be more explicit. Thanx.

Rich


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Rich, I hope you don't just bug inkahauts and will post your issues with the new gear for all of us to see. I mean, why should he be the only one to get to laugh about it?? 

I suspect it'll be plug 'n go though.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> Rich, I hope you don't just bug inkahauts and will post your issues with the new gear for all of us to see. I mean, why should he be the only one to get to laugh about it??
> 
> I suspect it'll be plug 'n go though.


I know that's gonna happen and I will post about it. I hope your suspicions are correct, but I really doubt I'll have that much luck.

Rich


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Rich said:


> No, it's not that one, it's a 44-700. I have absolutely no interest in that other thing.


Again, this points out the importance of not carelessly omitting the prefix of the part number.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Fire away! I knew the day would come!
> 
> I dont know if i still have or have ever even had a full schematic of your system to be honest.
> 
> By dropping three for one dvr, how many does that drop you to total? You might be able to go all on MRV again... As I recall didnt you leave two off before?


Agree, if I had a desire to have as many HR2* as rich, I would have gave up 2 or even 3 of them for the HR44 or 34 a long time ago.
 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Given that the H44 has now been officially released, and due to several comments in the thread, I changed the title to clearly identify the unit as an HR44-700.


----------



## mgavs (Jun 17, 2007)

A couple of questions...
How does someone get an owned HR44? I see them on eBay but how do they get them in the first place? There seems to be no way to get a new one to own.

Does activating an owned DVR extend the contract 2 years like buying one from SS or directv?

All my stuff is old, 3 HR20s, h21, no SWM. But I don't want to extend contract. I installed the 5 LNB dish and everything myself, and paid for all the parts so Directv owes me but it stick me with 2 years.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mgavs said:


> A couple of questions...
> How does someone get an owned HR44? I see them on eBay but how do they get them in the first place? There seems to be no way to get a new one to own.
> 
> Does activating an owned DVR extend the contract 2 years like buying one from SS or directv?
> ...


Mostly from DIRECTV® employees and field trials. Activating a truly owned receiver does not extend your contract.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

carl6 said:


> Given that the H44 has now been officially released, and due to several comments in the thread, I changed the title to clearly identify the unit as an HR44-700.


Thanx Carl. Sorry for the confusion.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mgavs said:


> A couple of questions...
> How does someone get an owned HR44? I see them on eBay but how do they get them in the first place? There seems to be no way to get a new one to own.
> 
> Does activating an owned DVR extend the contract 2 years like buying one from SS or directv?
> ...


You'll find them on eBay and Craigslist and on the part of the forum that allows for sales and swaps. Gotta be patient and make sure you check the RID # or Serial # with the Access Card folks.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

damondlt said:


> Agree, if I had a desire to have as many HR2* as rich, I would have gave up 2 or even 3 of them for the HR44 or 34 a long time ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


You gotta remember, I bought all those owned HRs at a time when the stability of the HRs was pretty poor and the replacements were even worse. I bought all of them from one owner subs such as MDU folks. What I bought was a bunch of 20-700s and over time they morphed into 24s. When I bought them all we had were the two 20s and the Series 2 HRs. The 24s hadn't even come out when I made the purchases. What I wanted and D* could not give me was a reliable HR at the time. Naturally, with my luck, the 24s came out and they stabilized quite quickly. Wasn't desire, it was frustration. What I did find out was the HRs run better and more reliably with a large HDD installed internally. I really don't remember how much all this cost, but it wasn't cheap.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

harsh said:


> Again, this points out the importance of not carelessly omitting the prefix of the part number.


It wasn't careless, I didn't even know there was an H44-700. I did see the first look, but when I saw the 1TB limit on it, I looked no further and didn't remember the model number. You forget things occasionally don't you?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Still haven't received the access card. Can't do anything til then. I did find the terminators I needed. I can't figure out how to open the 44 up, first time this has ever happened to me. I might not keep the 3TB drive I was gonna put in it. I already have so much capacity I don't really see the need to put a bigger drive in it. (Actually, it seems like a lot of work right now and I'm kinda discouraged that I couldn't open the thing.) Once I figure it out, I'll probably put the 3TB in. Just bummed out right now. 

And, as usual, my luck has bitten me in the butt again. One of my 1080p plasmas has just about bit the dust and that kept me up until the early hours this morning. So I've now got a DVR I can't open up and a wonky plasma to worry about and Inky isn't answering my PMs. All this after finally getting my desktop back in good order after a very frustrating week. 

That plasma is my first 1080p set and I swear it has heating coils in it. When I hit the sack last night, the temp in my room was ~ 64 degrees. After blowing thru the first six innings of the Yankees game in about an hour I ran out of buffer and shut it down. The temp in the room was close to 70 degrees. When I figured I'd recorded enough to finish the game I turned it back on and I got a blinking red power light. That's been happening a lot lately and unplugging and replugging has always fixed it. Didn't fix it last night. It was working again this morning, sounds like an overheating problem. I'll be glad to see that thing deposited in the recycle truck at the dump. 

Inky, where are you?

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> Still haven't received the access card. Can't do anything til then. I did find the terminators I needed. I can't figure out how to open the 44 up, first time this has ever happened to me. I might not keep the 3TB drive I was gonna put in it. I already have so much capacity I don't really see the need to put a bigger drive in it. (Actually, it seems like a lot of work right now and I'm kinda discouraged that I couldn't open the thing.) Once I figure it out, I'll probably put the 3TB in. Just bummed out right now.
> 
> And, as usual, my luck has bitten me in the butt again. One of my 1080p plasmas has just about bit the dust and that kept me up until the early hours this morning. So I've now got a DVR I can't open up and a wonky plasma to worry about and Inky isn't answering my PMs. All this after finally getting my desktop back in good order after a very frustrating week.
> 
> ...


Plasma's ( 51" ) cheap.
http://www.samsung.com/us/video/tvs/all-products


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

If you gonna open it WHY cheap out on a 3tb - Get a 6TB and really do something  :rotfl:


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

jimmie57 said:


> Plasma's ( 51" ) cheap.
> http://www.samsung.com/us/video/tvs/all-products


If you're in the market for a new plasma, LG 60" cost less than the 51" Samsung. Dell had one of their sales a couple months ago and they were down to $550 with free shipping at the time.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

My HR44 arrived today. Two questions I have before connecting to my system:

1. Is it OK to just connect it directly to the unused leg of the SWiM16 (no splitters or terminators)?

2. Will it automatically be able to connect to the internet through the existing DECA (coax) system, or is it gonna want to use Wi-Fi?
(My preference is the coax DECA, as it is working well with my other HRs and H.)

A third question (not related to install): If I decide in the future to use one or more clients, can the clients have their own individual playlists (like regular HRs with the ability of all or local preference) or do they all have share the same playlist? This would be another strike against me wanting to use clients for other rooms, as opposed to "regular" HRs.

To Rich: Sorry to read about your difficulties, especially the plasma. Indeed, they do put out the heat. Mine keeps me toasty warm in the always-cool basement. It's a 60" LG, bought for under $600 over a year ago. But I'd bet it probably doesn't heat as much as an older one.

As to the HDD, I would agree (for now, at least) that trying to put a drive in it might not be worth it. Unless you'd want to pay someone like Weaknees to put in one of their expensive drives, and be w/o your 44 for another week or two. They did my 21 back in '09 (with copy service) and it's been humming along ever since. The only recommendation from them at the time was to make sure I put a UPS on it, and I did right away.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

1. Yes

2. Yes

3. Clients have the same playlist as the Genie


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks, peds48. I should be up and running before too long...


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

slice1900 said:


> If you're in the market for a new plasma, LG 60" cost less than the 51" Samsung. Dell had one of their sales a couple months ago and they were down to $550 with free shipping at the time.


I don't like them. I have way too much heat to cool down without adding that heat.
My next TV will be an LED, probably one of the 55" Samsungs.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> Still haven't received the access card. Can't do anything til then. I did find the terminators I needed. I can't figure out how to open the 44 up, first time this has ever happened to me. I might not keep the 3TB drive I was gonna put in it. I already have so much capacity I don't really see the need to put a bigger drive in it. (Actually, it seems like a lot of work right now and I'm kinda discouraged that I couldn't open the thing.) Once I figure it out, I'll probably put the 3TB in. Just bummed out right now.
> 
> And, as usual, my luck has bitten me in the butt again. One of my 1080p plasmas has just about bit the dust and that kept me up until the early hours this morning. So I've now got a DVR I can't open up and a wonky plasma to worry about and Inky isn't answering my PMs. All this after finally getting my desktop back in good order after a very frustrating week.
> 
> ...


I was sleeping and then trying to get a hold of the dmv. Want to trade? Haha!! I'll send you a pm shortly.


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

Rich said:


> Still haven't received the access card. Can't do anything til then. I did find the terminators I needed. I can't figure out how to open the 44 up, first time this has ever happened to me. I might not keep the 3TB drive I was gonna put in it. I already have so much capacity I don't really see the need to put a bigger drive in it. (Actually, it seems like a lot of work right now and I'm kinda discouraged that I couldn't open the thing.) Once I figure it out, I'll probably put the 3TB in. Just bummed out right now.


May try the info in this post

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/206052-upgrade-internal-hard-drive-on-hr44-500/?p=3153163


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for that link! If I feel sometime I'd need a bigger drive... Wonder if that method works on all the 44s, or just certain makes (500, 700 etc).


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Well, mine's up and running, now. Feels weird to see 100% available space (almost can't remember the last time I ever saw that)! It must've been back in '08, since the last time I ever had a new DVR.

Anyway, I still have a couple of issues. No ethernet thru coax, yet. I was told I may have to connect a DECA mod and its ethernet cable, at least temporarily, so that it'll "know" it doesn't have to look for Wi-Fi. MRV is fine, so I know the SWiM system is working.

The other issue (reported elsewhere, too) is that there's no way to manually enter the AVR code into the RC 71 remote (at least none that we know of). The funny thing about that is my H25 had the same problem, except I was able to get the code from my old HR21 on-screen instructions page and manually enter it into the H25's RC66x when the infrared beaming didn't work. Both units have the complete model # of the AVR, but that code is incorrect. Not sure I want to cycle through over 1,000 model #s. Oh, well... I'm not sure I'm liking the 71 all that much anyway, but I do need RF (also had a heck of a time getting that going, and might've messed-up the H25 in the process).

The only cool thing was that it must've gotten the TV info through the HDMI, so that was easy.

All I've got left, now is to read the through the issues/discussion thread of the current Genie FW. (Almost afraid to look.) I'll report back if I can get the DECA mod thing to work (I hope so)...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Plasma's ( 51" ) cheap.
> http://www.samsung.com/us/video/tvs/all-products


I don't think I want another plasma, but I'll check that out. Thanx.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

WestDC said:


> If you gonna open it WHY cheap out on a 3tb - Get a 6TB and really do something  :rotfl:


Nah, don't need capacity. The 3TB should be plenty. If I could just open the damn thing.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> If you're in the market for a new plasma, LG 60" cost less than the 51" Samsung. Dell had one of their sales a couple months ago and they were down to $550 with free shipping at the time.


I'm gonna wait for that Amazon sale. I don't use the bedroom TV that much, but my son just bought an LG and he likes it and the prices are right for something that's gonna get very little use.

Rich


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

Rich said:


> Nah, don't need capacity. The 3TB should be plenty. If I could just open the damn thing.
> 
> Rich


Hopefully my daughter didn't glue it shut before I sent it to ya


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> Anyway, I still have a couple of issues. No ethernet thru coax, yet. I was told I may have to connect a DECA mod and its ethernet cable, at least temporarily, so that it'll "know" it doesn't have to look for Wi-Fi.


No need for any if that. If you you a BroadBand DECA, the HR44 should pick up the internet from the coax automatically.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> My HR44 arrived today. Two questions I have before connecting to my system:
> 
> 1. Is it OK to just connect it directly to the unused leg of the SWiM16 (no splitters or terminators)?
> 
> ...


Oh, I'll get that 3TB drive in there. I just have to get with Inky for a bit while we're both online at the same time. My 60" plasma is about 4-5 years younger than the 50" and it doesn't put out nearly as much heat as the 50" does.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mexican-bum said:


> Hopefully my daughter didn't glue it shut before I sent it to ya


I think I see how to do it. Nobody mentioned sticking five screwdrivers in each hole at once, but that appears to be the answer.

It does seem glued... :rolling:

I gotta go to bed or I'll be taking my sledgehammer to the thing.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> I think I see how to do it. Nobody mentioned sticking five screwdrivers in each hole at once, but that appears to be the answer.
> 
> It does seem glued... :rolling:
> 
> ...


Quit with it, get up in the morning, have a cup of coffee to wake you up and get after it while nothing else is clouding your mind. It will open right up.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

peds48 said:


> No need for any if that. If you you a BroadBand DECA, the HR44 should pick up the internet from the coax automatically.


Thanks. I would've thought so, too. Haven't tried any restarts, yet. Probably should've, before I went too much farther but I was anxious to get the rest of the setup over with. I figured if I just let it sit overnight w/o setting any recordings it would probably want to update F/W on its own.

The nice person in C-A also thought the coax should work, and was willing to walk me through setting up the Wi-Fi, but I nixed it.

[EDIT] Update: It happened. Got its software and "congrats" now connected flag appeared.


----------



## Joe C (Mar 3, 2005)

Rich,

Not sure if you got it opened yet, here's how I did mine. Take a scrap piece of 14 AWG NM wire, about 12" , strip the outer insulation to free the individual conductors and then cut them in half. Use those pieces to release the clips, push straight into each hole till it stops. Opens easier than the 24's.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Quit with it, get up in the morning, have a cup of coffee to wake you up and get after it while nothing else is clouding your mind. It will open right up.


Had a bit of a struggle with it this morning, but I got the 3TB in. Now for the access card.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Joe C said:


> Rich,
> 
> Not sure if you got it opened yet, here's how I did mine. Take a scrap piece of 14 AWG NM wire, about 12" , strip the outer insulation to free the individual conductors and then cut them in half. Use those pieces to release the clips, push straight into each hole till it stops. Opens easier than the 24's.


Yup, I can see how that would have worked. Once I got a PM from Inky I got it right in. What I couldn't figure out was how...doesn't matter, I can do it now.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> Had a bit of a struggle with it this morning, but I got the 3TB in. Now for the access card.
> 
> Rich


That should be easy. LOL


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> That should be easy. LOL


Should be, but I never know. Then I have to start rearranging HRs, calling D* to deactivate or suspend service on 3 HRs and then replace them. Not looking forward to that. And the postman still hasn't come, which means the regular guy took today off and we'll get a late delivery. Maybe I'll just go to the pool and cool down.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> As to the HDD, I would agree (for now, at least) that trying to put a drive in it might not be worth it. _*Unless you'd want to pay someone like Weaknees to put in one of their expensive drives*_, and be w/o your 44 for another week or two. They did my 21 back in '09 (with copy service) and it's been humming along ever since. The only recommendation from them at the time was to make sure I put a UPS on it, and I did right away.


I wanted to comment on this post last night. Just a reminder. Weaknees isn't what it used to be. Time was, I'd call them up and spend an hour or so chatting with them. Then they got bought out by somebody and they're just not the same anymore. Their prices are ridiculously high for something as simple as adding a bigger HDD. They were never cheap, but they were always friendly and now they're still not cheap and they're not that friendly either.

Rich


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Rich said:


> I wanted to comment on this post last night. Just a reminder. Weaknees isn't what it used to be. Time was, I'd call them up and spend an hour or so chatting with them. Then they got bought out by somebody and they're just not the same anymore. Their prices are ridiculously high for something as simple as adding a bigger HDD. They were never cheap, but they were always friendly and now they're still not cheap and they're not that friendly either.
> 
> Rich


Yeah, now I realize how many years ago the last decade was! (I still have a few unwatched shows from that copy.) At the time seemed reasonable price for that drive. I had a backup DVR so didn't miss it for the week and a half or so.

Nowadays (especially after living on these forums and clicking on mexican-bum's link in post # 52 of this thread) I don't think I'd be afraid so much to tackle that job these days. Besides, drives are getting so (relatively) cheap anymore.

If I got desperate for HDD space I could always go external. But after reading of your success with internals (and the longevity of my own internal HDD - singular experience though it is - ) I'm convinced internal is the way to go if one has a choice.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> Yeah, now I realize how many years ago the last decade was! (I still have a few unwatched shows from that copy.) At the time seemed reasonable price for that drive. I had a backup DVR so didn't miss it for the week and a half or so.
> 
> Nowadays (especially after living on these forums and clicking on mexican-bum's link in post # 52 of this thread) I don't think I'd be afraid so much to tackle that job these days. Besides, drives are getting so (relatively) cheap anymore.
> 
> _*If I got desperate for HDD space I could always go external. But after reading of your success with internals (and the longevity of my own internal HDD - singular experience though it is - ) I'm convinced internal is the way to go if one has a choice.*_


I truly believe that. I'm knocking on wood when I say this: I've never had a 2TB drive fail when installed internally in my owned HRs. But, I've had pretty good luck with externals too. Most of my internal drives were once external drives. Resetting an MRV system with ten HRs on it and all having external drives (that's what my first Ethernet MRV system looked like and my first Deca system was the same) is a rather time consuming task. I do that after every NR. Used to take hours at times. Now it's a breeze.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Mailman's late again. Can't win. :nono2:

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> Rich, I hope you don't just bug inkahauts and will post your issues with the new gear for all of us to see. I mean, why should he be the only one to get to laugh about it??
> 
> I suspect it'll be plug 'n go though.


Meant to get back to you and forgot what with all the confusion. I don't mind participating and being the target of schadenfreude at all. Wasn't really that bad. Just glad it's almost over.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Done!!! And working. I think I'll use the new remote for awhile and see how I like that. It won't recognize my TV or let me do any programming such as putting the AV system on it or the TV. I'll probably put a new one on it tomorrow. For now, I shall rest.

Thanx to _*Inkahauts*_ and _*Mexican-Bum*_. To Inky for the help and to all the others that helped. And to _*Mexican-Bum*_, who sold me the HR44-500. Good person to purchase from. How he got it from Oklahoma to my house in NJ by USPS so quickly is beyond me.

I'll probably need some advice on the remote...anybody?

Rich


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Rich said:


> Done!!! And working. I think I'll use the new remote for awhile and see how I like that. It won't recognize my TV or let me do any programming such as putting the AV system on it or the TV. I'll probably put a new one on it tomorrow. For now, I shall rest.
> 
> Thanx to Inkahauts and Mexican-Bum. To Inky for the help and to all the others that helped. And to Mexican-Bum, who sold me the HR44-500. Good person to purchase from. How he got it from Oklahoma to my house in NJ by USPS so quickly is beyond me.
> 
> ...


In rhe receiver HR44 turn on CES (HDMI CONTROL) as well as on the TV (menu) HDMI Control ANd The AVR -HDMI Control or whatever it would be called in by your MFG equip (Example) Onkyo Calls it Onlkyo link Control.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> Done!!! And working. I think I'll use the new remote for awhile and see how I like that. It won't recognize my TV or let me do any programming such as putting the AV system on it or the TV. I'll probably put a new one on it tomorrow. For now, I shall rest.
> 
> Thanx to _*Inkahauts*_ and _*Mexican-Bum*_. To Inky for the help and to all the others that helped. And to _*Mexican-Bum*_, who sold me the HR44-500. Good person to purchase from. How he got it from Oklahoma to my house in NJ by USPS so quickly is beyond me.
> 
> ...


I would probably start by completely resetting the remote. In the link on my signature to the help area is a section on remotes. The way to reset the remote is the same as all other remotes. I just never remember off the top of my head.

Then follow the on screen to program the remote. It makes you program RF first then will do the tv then the av receiver.


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

Try reseting first.

On your remote press and hold select and mute should flash green twice, type 981 usually flashes red then green 4 times.

After reseting remote you can swith to RF with the following shortcut.

Press and hold MUTE and ENTER for about 5 seconds while aiming at the receiver.

Set up the TV and AVR according to on screen instructions.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Rich said:


> I truly believe that. I'm knocking on wood when I say this: I've never had a 2TB drive fail when installed internally in my owned HRs. But, I've had pretty good luck with externals too. Most of my internal drives were once external drives. Resetting an MRV system with ten HRs on it and all having external drives (that's what my first Ethernet MRV system looked like and my first Deca system was the same) is a rather time consuming task. I do that after every NR. Used to take hours at times. Now it's a breeze.
> 
> Rich


Yes, [Edit -->] restarting resetting, important distinction [<--] after new NRs is very important w/older HRs.

I feel for you, Rich, restarting older HRs with large drives. My HR21/700 with internal 1.5TB could take up to 20 mins just for one restart! However, it's remained pretty stable over the years, and still makes a good-enough "server." I can only remember it locking up two or three times in all the nearly 8 years I've had it.

I haven't had the HR44 long enough to see it slow down, yet. After getting it going it downloaded at least two new releases. What amazes me is how short of time the HR44 takes to restart (even faster than my H25, which I thought was fast by comparison).

Now, if they could only let us have more than one 44 on an account, or at the very least make a two-tunered version... But threads in these forums have already been exhaustively down those roads.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Now, some likes and dislikes, so far for the HR44 (most nothing new that hasn't already been reported or commented on over the years):

Not sure I like the remote. I'm going to give it time before writing it off. No doubt I need to learn how to program it, and I'm sure I'll eventually get it. The RC6x had their problems, too, but were great once I figured them out. (Obviously, the "crapped-down" interface of all HRs with the D* system was foisted upon us to accommodate this remote.)

Also like that the HR44 (at least with IR) still works w/older remotes (giving back at least a few features still left after the "crapping down" - such as green button, play status bar, stop, etc.) and is sensitive enough to respond to IR shot through doorway of adjacent room, but I _do_ wish it would work with the RC6x RF.

Response speed is best of any HR - duhh, obvious! (I've never had a 24, but knew I could no longer deal w/my old HR21 after getting used to the slick H25, and also the fact that HR20 still "outmaneuvers" the 21 by far). It's nice not to have to wait half a minute for On-Demand channel screens to load.

I like that it can serve more than one device other than itself at a time.

PIP is cool. IIRC most folks aren't impressed with PIP, but once in a while I've wished to have it, and I'm glad it's there.

Not real happy that status bar always appears during 30SKIP, but at least it doesn't appear with replay button (which doesn't seem to go quite as far back as other H/HR replay).

I absolutely *do* like the series-episode info and arrangement. Especially helps with OD titles. Haven't yet experienced the "play next" feature, but I'm sure as others have stated it'll suck that it can't be turned off.

Overall, I'm fairly pleased with the unit so far, and also wonder why I waited (suffered) so effing long before getting one! No hesitation to recommend it to anyone still suffering with older equipment, especially if planning on staying with D* for any significant length of time. (Allegedly there's going to be gigabit fiber available within a couple of years, with complete wireless TV multi-room service. I believe my D* system should serve me well until then.)

Thanks to Rich for starting this thread (with apologies for my "highjacking" it)!


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> Not real happy that status bar always appears during 30SKIP, but at least it doesn't appear with replay button (which doesn't seem to go quite as far back as other H/HR replay).


That is really my only complaint about the Genies also, I have actually got used to the remote, the only thing don't like about the remote is the battery door falls off to easy, kids are always dropping it and batteries go flying. It just not built as sturdy as the RC6x remotes


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

mexican-bum said:


> That is really my only complaint about the Genies also, I have actually got used to the remote, the only thing don't like about the remote is the battery door falls off to easy, kids are always dropping it and batteries go flying. It just not built as sturdy as the RC6x remotes


No probs w/battery door, yet, but "hair-trigger" channel button has already gotten me into trouble several times, as I've been warned.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> I would probably start by completely resetting the remote. In the link on my signature to the help area is a section on remotes. The way to reset the remote is the same as all other remotes. I just never remember off the top of my head.
> 
> Then follow the on screen to program the remote. It makes you program RF first then will do the tv then the av receiver.


I did that. Really don't like the configuration of the remote (or too used to the regular D* remotes to change) of the new remote. Switched over to one of my Jets remotes and it works correctly.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mexican-bum said:


> Try reseting first.
> 
> On your remote press and hold select and mute should flash green twice, type 981 usually flashes red then green 4 times.
> 
> ...


I did that. Really don't like the configuration of the remote (or too used to the regular D* remotes to change) of the new remote. Switched over to one of my Jets remotes and it works correctly.

Rich


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

I was never a fan of those remotes either, That's why I was glad I had a C31 client.

I like the old remotes.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

After using the new remotes I find them much better. They respond a heck of a lot better but they are also just nicer IMHO. They are missing one thing I wish it had a separate play and pause button but that's outweighed by everything else. 

But hey it's a remote use whatever remote makes you happy. That's why there's so many universals too. I hate all touch screen remotes but some people love them. To each their own there! There is no right or wrong for that! 


So Rich how you liking the genie so far? Notice some speed differences?


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> After using the new remotes I find them much better. They respond a heck of a lot better but they are also just nicer IMHO. They are missing one thing I wish it had a separate play and pause button but that's outweighed by everything else.
> 
> But hey it's a remote use whatever remote makes you happy. That's why there's so many universals too. I hate all touch screen remotes but some people love them. To each their own there! There is no right or wrong for that!
> 
> So Rich how you liking the genie so far? Notice some speed differences?


I do feel the RC7X remotes respond quicker than my RC6X remotes but that just maybe a byproduct of RF vs IR.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

inkahauts said:


> They are missing one thing, I wish it had a *PIP toggle*


I fixed it for you.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah I meant from the old remote. That's missing fro all remotes!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> After using the new remotes I find them much better. They respond a heck of a lot better but they are also just nicer IMHO. They are missing one thing I wish it had a separate play and pause button but that's outweighed by everything else.
> 
> But hey it's a remote use whatever remote makes you happy. That's why there's so many universals too. I hate all touch screen remotes but some people love them. To each their own there! There is no right or wrong for that!
> 
> _*So Rich how you liking the genie so far? Notice some speed differences?*_


Too soon for me to comment on much. I've been using two 24-100s for most of my viewing and I can see a difference in speed there. But, that's to be expected. I'm still surprised the 24-100s work as well as they do. I'm still working on the system, should be done today. Then I can reset it and see what happens.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

OK, here's something I don't get. I'm using the 30 second skip and I'm seeing the progress bar. I don't like that at all. I did the thing with the search function, entered 30skip and the progress bar is still there. Please don't tell me this is normal.

Rich


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

Rich said:


> OK, here's something I don't get. I'm using the 30 second skip and I'm seeing the progress bar. I don't like that at all. I did the thing with the search function, entered 30skip and the progress bar is still there. Please don't tell me this is normal.
> 
> Rich


That is normal, a few posts back I commented that was my only complaint about the genies.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

The weird part about that is they got rid of that on the minis. So there is hope maybe that will change someday. 

I've gotten used to it really. 

I wish they'd have done a hybrid approach and done what repalytv did. Sad I always can go back to that platform as being best ever. They had a small skip arrow show on the right side for forward and left for backward. Not the entire progress bar.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

30SKIP progress bar (I'm guessing) probably just one line of code in front of the other as opposed to the older H/HR. I'll bet it could be fixed, but I'm pretty sure it won't be.

At least I can still "stream" using the H25 and not have to see it, let alone even one frame of commercial. The 25 (or even older DVR) programmed for SKIP - while "streaming" from another "room" - will hold onto the remote presses and let go when you quit, not missing a beat! Same with replay button. 

For example, if you want to skip 3mins push skip rapidly six times. It holds until you're done pushing, and skips the 3mins instantly all at once. Very nice. (I'm sure H25 users, as well as "whole-homers" from way back already know this.) Standard FF and RW are too sluggish (but not so much streaming from HR44) making 30SKIP use a necessity. (I can't speak to the use of clients, but WHS with H/HR.)


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mexican-bum said:


> That is normal, a few posts back I commented that was my only complaint about the genies.


Missed that one. Found it. Very disappointing.

Rich


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Rich,

When you start setting up series links on the HR44, you should do it via the Guide (double press REC) or if you do use Smart Search make sure to go to Upcoming Airings and select an airing from a channel where the show normally airs then setup to 'Record Series' on the show information, otherwise you may have issues with it trying to record re-runs and other airings on multiple channels rather then the first runs on the original channel. If possible though it's best to always setup series links via the guide on Genies. Just a tip.

If it's shows that aren't airing in the next two weeks (no Upcoming Airings), it sets up 'Far In Advance' series links when you do it through Smart Search. Keep any eye on those because sometimes they don't record properly or they end up trying to record the SD airing, on the wrong channels or possibly not record at all.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Ok. Now that I've been using the HR44 for a number of days, other than getting used to its remote (and status bar appearing during 30SKIP) it's been a fairly good experience.

But I have one other question: What's the proper or best way to exit from a program and still be able to resume from that point?

There doesn't seem to be any consistency that I can find. Many times, whether accidentally or intentionally leaving a recording to a live tuner, it seems that getting easily back to the point of exit (or "Resume") isn't always possible. Somehow it seems that "Start over" mode is default. Most annoying. (Made a little worse by the lack of a green button for bookmarking, let alone the absence of the proper "stop" button!)

Had this happen to me now enough times to realize it's a legitimate problem. So if there's a "preferred" procedure for exiting a program and being able to resume from that point, I'd like to know what it is so I can be more careful next time.

Thanks.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> Ok. Now that I've been using the HR44 for a number of days, other than getting used to its remote (and status bar appearing during 30SKIP) it's been a fairly good experience.
> 
> But I have one other question: What's the proper or best way to exit from a program and still be able to resume from that point?
> 
> ...


Odd issue as I never have that problem myself. No matter how I exit a recording. I usually exit by either hitting the exit button, choosing another program in the guide to watch, or choosing another recording to watch out of the playlist. Then to go back I use one of two methods. Either I hit the prev button if it was the last thing I was watching, or I simply highlight the show in the playlist and hit play. I rarely ever bother selecting it then selecting resume.

How far into programs are you when you are exiting them? If you are very close to the end I believe they all (genie or any DVR) assume you watched the entire show.

Maybe try choosing resume to see if that's consistent in restarting. What programs is that happening with?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> Ok. Now that I've been using the HR44 for a number of days, other than getting used to its remote (and status bar appearing during 30SKIP) it's been a fairly good experience.
> 
> But I have one other question: What's the proper or best way to exit from a program and still be able to resume from that point?
> 
> ...


Have you tried pressing Pause and then the Exit button or the Guide button or the List button ?


----------



## Gary16 (Oct 8, 2006)

"Not real happy that status bar always appears during 30SKIP, but at least it doesn't appear with replay button (which doesn't seem to go quite as far back as other H/HR replay)."

Not the most elegant solution but I always hit EXIT right after the 30SKIP which removes the bar. Same when I'm fast forwarding.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

coolman302003 said:


> Rich,
> 
> When you start setting up series links on the HR44, you should do it via the Guide (double press REC) or if you do use Smart Search make sure to go to Upcoming Airings and select an airing from a channel where the show normally airs then setup to 'Record Series' on the show information, otherwise you may have issues with it trying to record re-runs and other airings on multiple channels rather then the first runs on the original channel. If possible though it's best to always setup series links via the guide on Genies. Just a tip.
> 
> If it's shows that aren't airing in the next two weeks (no Upcoming Airings), it sets up 'Far In Advance' series links when you do it through Smart Search. Keep any eye on those because sometimes they don't record properly or they end up trying to record the SD airing, on the wrong channels or possibly not record at all.


Yup, found all that out quickly. Fortunately, I've always used the Guide for setting up SLs. I did try the Search feature and ended up with four identical episodes of _Zoo,_ three from the Search function (I'm gonna stay away from that) and one from the Guide.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> Ok. Now that I've been using the HR44 for a number of days, other than getting used to its remote (and status bar appearing during 30SKIP) it's been a fairly good experience.
> 
> But I have one other question: What's the proper or best way to exit from a program and still be able to resume from that point?
> 
> ...


I gave up on that remote rather quickly. The Jets remote that I decided to use works very well with my 44 (@_*Harsh, *_that's an HR44-700).

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Gary16 said:


> "Not real happy that status bar always appears during 30SKIP, but at least it doesn't appear with replay button (which doesn't seem to go quite as far back as other H/HR replay)."
> 
> Not the most elegant solution but I always hit EXIT right after the 30SKIP which removes the bar. Same when I'm fast forwarding.


I'm about to start a thread about that. I'm not happy with it the way it is. PITA when watching a baseball game.

Rich


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Rich said:


> I gave up on that remote rather quickly. The Jets remote that I decided to use works very well with my 44 (@_*Harsh, *_that's an HR44-700).
> 
> Rich


At least something with a jets logo works


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> <--snipped>I guess at this point I'm not too concerned, yet, with HDD size. <snipped--->


Boy, I sure was *wrong*, there!

So now, a few questions about going external on the HR44:

1. The drive I'll be using ("Rich-recommended" setup) is presently temporarily in use on a (Windows) computer. How should I leave this drive "prepared" when finished before connecting it to the HR44? (Initialized, formatted, partitioned, etc...)

2. Will I need to reset all my Series Links and other independent "To Do" list items afterwards, or will they remain available to the external setup?

3. Will recordings on the internal still be available if DVR is powered-down all the way (unplugged) and the external disconnected, then DVR restarted? (IIRC, they're supposed to be.)

Thanks.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Just plug it in and it'll reformat it on its own

Yes to do list and series links all stay with the hard drive so you'll need to redo them all

And yes the old stuff will stay on the internal. Personally I'd watch that down as quickly as possible and not switch back and forth anymore often than absolutely necessary.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

inkahauts said:


> Just plug it in and it'll reformat it on its own
> 
> Yes to do list and series links all stay with the hard drive so you'll need to redo them all
> 
> And yes the old stuff will stay on the internal. Personally I'd watch that down as quickly as possible and not switch back and forth anymore often than absolutely necessary.


Thanks!

This is helpful to know. Fortunately, most of what I have left on the internal is easily replaceable (or of "lower-value") and I agree I don't want to be switching back and forth very often (if at all).

Also fortunately, I'm glad I still left my old DVR active (and relatively "watched-down") to pick up the slack in terms of current recordings and SL episodes. The rest can be picked up either OD or through multiple repeats, or just plain forgotten about.

I guess I knew the day would come (HDD limit). I just didn't realize it would happen so soon!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

More about the HR44-700 I bought: Last week I gave up on trying to use an older model remote and activated the new remote that came with the 44. After using it for several days, my wife told me she had no intention of struggling with the new remote and said she'd be using the 24 under the 44 from now on. I had come to the same conclusion, but I was waiting for her to weigh in with her opinion. And, boy oh boy, did she express that opinion. She wanted to know how they could put out such a different remote than the remotes we were all used to, who designed this thing and what possible reason for that design existed. Not being privy to that knowledge, I didn't know what to tell her. 

So, I'm gonna dip into my bin of older remotes and see if I can find one that will allow the 6 second skip back. If I can't find one, and I think I have pretty much all of the models, I'll have to relegate the 44 to permanent server service. I know I can do the programming with one of the older remotes. We gave it a good try, but both of us think the new remote is dreadful. 

Rich


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Rich said:


> More about the HR44-700 I bought: Last week I gave up on trying to use an older model remote and activated the new remote that came with the 44. After using it for several days, my wife told me she had no intention of struggling with the new remote and said she'd be using the 24 under the 44 from now on. I had come to the same conclusion, but I was waiting for her to weigh in with her opinion. And, boy oh boy, did she express that opinion. She wanted to know how they could put out such a different remote than the remotes we were all used to, who designed this thing and what possible reason for that design existed. Not being privy to that knowledge, I didn't know what to tell her.
> 
> So, I'm gonna dip into my bin of older remotes and see if I can find one that will allow the 6 second skip back. If I can't find one, and I think I have pretty much all of the models, I'll have to relegate the 44 to permanent server service. I know I can do the programming with one of the older remotes. We gave it a good try, but both of us think the new remote is dreadful.
> 
> Rich


It does take a while to get used to it. I do miss some of the buttons like STOP.

What do you mean you are going to find an old remote that does the 6 second skip back, the new remote does that?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RAD said:


> It does take a while to get used to it. I do miss some of the buttons like STOP.
> 
> What do you mean you are going to find an old remote that does the 6 second skip back, the new remote does that?


That was the first thing (the lack of a stop button) that my wife complained about. I showed her how to back out of recordings using the Exit button, didn't make her happy.

According to the D* Remote Guide, if you hit the Replay button you will "Replay the previous six seconds." I don't know how accurate that is, but it seems to be about right. I hit the 30 second skip and then hit the Replay button five times and it came close.

I really like the older remotes, I don't understand the change. When you have something that works so well, why change it?

Rich


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Rich said:


> More about the HR44-700 I bought: Last week I gave up on trying to use an older model remote and activated the new remote that came with the 44. After using it for several days, my wife told me she had no intention of struggling with the new remote and said she'd be using the 24 under the 44 from now on. I had come to the same conclusion, but I was waiting for her to weigh in with her opinion. And, boy oh boy, did she express that opinion. She wanted to know how they could put out such a different remote than the remotes we were all used to, who designed this thing and what possible reason for that design existed. Not being privy to that knowledge, I didn't know what to tell her.
> 
> So, I'm gonna dip into my bin of older remotes and see if I can find one that will allow the 6 second skip back. If I can't find one, and I think I have pretty much all of the models, I'll have to relegate the 44 to permanent server service. I know I can do the programming with one of the older remotes. We gave it a good try, but both of us think the new remote is dreadful.
> 
> Rich


LOL...My wife is just like your wife, she hates the new remotes. I doubt she'll ever stop using the RC65X. On the other hand I love the new remotes. I use a RC72 and RC71B and keep a RC71 for a spare.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Rich, you can use the old brick remotes with the HR44 in IR. Have you tried those instead?

I want to know who put the on/off buttons above the guide/list buttons? I can't tell you how many times I accidently hit the on/off buttons instead.


----------



## scottb8888 (Mar 28, 2007)

So tell me what the benefit is of an "owned" receiver other than the contract? DO you still have to pay a "per receiver" charge? and how hard is it to confirm it is owned??

Thanks


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes, owned receivers have the same monthly fees as a leased receiver 


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

If you have an owned receiver, and you don't have the protection plan, if it breaks DIRECTV will replace it but you'll start a new commitment, forget if its a 1 or 2 year though.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Rich, you can use the old brick remotes with the HR44 in IR. Have you tried those instead?
> 
> I want to know who put the on/off buttons above the guide/list buttons? I can't tell you how many times I accidently hit the on/off buttons instead.


One of the things that bothers me is the 6 second skip back isn't a 6 second skip using the older remotes. I did try in IR and RF.

Yeah, the positioning of the buttons you mentioned leaves something to be desired. I've done the same thing.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

scottb8888 said:


> So tell me what the benefit is of an "owned" receiver other than the contract? DO you still have to pay a "per receiver" charge? and how hard is it to confirm it is owned??
> 
> Thanks


I own mine so I can put larger HDDs internally in them without violating the TOS. Yeah, you still have to pay for each one monthly. It's quite easy to call the Access Card department with the RID # of your HR to confirm its status. Usually no wait time. The number is 877-887-7994. Be aware that the Access Card folks are in a state of flux and if you get a new agent you'll have to wait a bit while he figures out what to do. They should be up to speed in a little while.

Rich


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

MysteryMan said:


> LOL...My wife is just like your wife, she hates the new remotes. I doubt she'll ever stop using the RC65X. On the other hand I love the new remotes. I use a RC72 and RC71B and keep a RC71 for a spare.


I hated the new remote at first. One thing was I needed it to be in RF mode and was told it would not work. Then a tech gave me a RC73 and it worked like a champ. Its in now in RF mode and my only complaint is the lack of the stop button. I notice without having a stop button that my recordings do not always allow me to continue from where I left off.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

scottb8888 said:


> So tell me what the benefit is of an "owned" receiver other than the contract? DO you still have to pay a "per receiver" charge? and how hard is it to confirm it is owned??
> 
> Thanks


You can also sell receivers that you don't want anymore, activate/deactivate at will without sending them back. Great for something like a guest room if you want to make them that comfortable...


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> LOL...My wife is just like your wife, she hates the new remotes. I doubt she'll ever stop using the RC65X. On the other hand I love the new remotes. I use a RC72 and RC71B and keep a RC71 for a spare.


My mother hated the old remote, loves the new one. My father is confused by it, but then we can't get him to understand the concept of a DVR to begin with so no surprise there.


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

RAD said:


> If you have an owned receiver, and you don't have the protection plan, if it breaks DIRECTV will replace it but you'll start a new commitment, forget if its a 1 or 2 year though.


They will replace it with a lease without commitment, 19.99 shipping charge though... But will be a lease.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Rich said:


> One of the things that bothers me is the 6 second skip back isn't a 6 second skip using the older remotes. I did try in IR and RF.


Are you saying that it *IS* a full 6 second skip back with the new remote? I didn't think that they used different IR codes. If that the case, I may go learn that button on the Harmony remote in the room that the HR44 is in. I never changed it when I upgraded from an HD DVR to the Genie.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

I don't think the remote has any effect on the "replay" feature. Old (IR RC6x) or new RC7x, I believe it is the HR44 DVR _itself_ that only jumps back two instead of six seconds. I'm getting better at pushing it faster and more times, though.

Overall, I still really like the HR 44, but definitely have a like/hate relationship with the RC7x! Like some people "need" the stop button, I "need" the full-function back button (left arrow isn't good enough). Also need the green button for bookmarking.

You really need a long thumb to use the 7 as easily as the 6, without doing something unintentional between button reaches.

Don't like the layout at all. And by far my biggest complaint is the "dumbed-down" UI that was designed to accommodate the RC7x remote, which affects all HRx DVRs, and has p'd me o for as many years!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

joshjr said:


> I hated the new remote at first. One thing was I needed it to be in RF mode and was told it would not work. Then a tech gave me a RC73 and it worked like a champ. Its in now in RF mode and my only complaint is the lack of the stop button. I notice without having a stop button that my recordings do not always allow me to continue from where I left off.


I've got the RC73 and it works well, but the biggest problem I have with it is the lack of a backlight. We watch in dark rooms at night, sometimes with the remote under the covers (we like cold rooms all year round). I'm so used to the older remotes that I can use them by touch, which I find rather difficult with the RC73. My wife just plain doesn't like it and we did try it for a week, but she gave up and started using the 24 the sits under the HR44-700. So, it's pretty much relegated to server use again. The lack of the stop button is just one of several things we don't like about it.

Rich


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I didn't even notice the Stop button on the remotes until reading some of these threads about the new remotes with the Genies. I've always just used the Exit button.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Bill Broderick said:


> Are you saying that it *IS* a full 6 second skip back with the new remote? I didn't think that they used different IR codes. If that the case, I may go learn that button on the Harmony remote in the room that the HR44 is in. I never changed it when I upgraded from an HD DVR to the Genie.


That's what the documentation I got with the RC73 says and it seems to be about right.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> I don't think the remote has any effect on the "replay" feature. Old (IR RC6x) or new RC7x, I believe it is the HR44 DVR _itself_ that only jumps back two instead of six seconds. I'm getting better at pushing it faster and more times, though.
> 
> Overall, I still really like the HR 44, but definitely have a like/hate relationship with the RC7x! Like some people "need" the stop button, I "need" the full-function back button (left arrow isn't good enough). Also need the green button for bookmarking.
> 
> ...


The 44 itself seems like a fine DVR. The software needs to be at least updated so that it is equal to the 24s. I also don't like the way the Unified Playlist puts up the 44's recordings as a distinctly seperate list inside the folders.

Rich


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Rich said:


> That's what the documentation I got with the RC73 says and it seems to be about right.
> 
> Rich


I guess I need to record a game with a running clock to test the two remotes out. I never occurred to me that they would be using different remote codes for this function and that there might be a 2 second vs 6 second back skip available on the HR44. I tend to think that's incorrect. But, I hope that I'm wrong.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Rich said:


> The 44 itself seems like a fine DVR. The software needs to be at least updated so that it is equal to the 24s. I also don't like the way the Unified Playlist puts up the 44's recordings as a distinctly seperate list inside the folders.
> 
> Rich


On that one, I'd argue that I'd want the 2x's software to be updated to be equal to that of the 44's. I agree that I don't like the mixed playlists. But, I definitely prefer the Season/Episode sortation of the Genie to the record date sortation of the 2x's.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Bill Broderick said:


> I guess I need to record a game with a running clock to test the two remotes out. I never occurred to me that they would be using different remote codes for this function and that there might be a 2 second vs 6 second back skip available on the HR44. I tend to think that's incorrect. But, I hope that I'm wrong.


While I don't have an RC73 to test, I wonder if maybe the 73 vs 71 remote might "blip" twice with one button push in order to obtain that six second replay. Just a thought...

As far as I can tell, there's no difference in replay between the 71 and the 6X remote, both aprox. 2+ second replay.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Bill Broderick said:


> On that one, I'd argue that I'd want the 2x's software to be updated to be equal to that of the 44's. I agree that I don't like the mixed playlists. But, I definitely prefer the Season/Episode sortation of the Genie to the record date sortation of the 2x's.


I could go for that. What I don't like is the obvious mixed up look as it is now. But the PB on the 30 second click should be eliminated and work as it does on all the HRs except the Genies.

Seems like a regression more than an "upgrade".

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> While I don't have an RC73 to test, I wonder if maybe the 73 vs 71 remote might "blip" twice with one button push in order to obtain that six second replay. Just a thought...
> 
> As far as I can tell, there's no difference in replay between the 71 and the 6X remote, both aprox. 2+ second replay.


I've timed it during ballgames and it's definitely around 6 seconds when using the RC73.

Rich


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Rich said:


> I've timed it during ballgames and it's definitely around 6 seconds when using the RC73.
> 
> Rich


Which is what I remember my remotes to be.

30 sec one way & 6 sec the other


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Rich said:


> I've timed it during ballgames and it's definitely around 6 seconds when using the RC73.
> 
> Rich


I have an RC71. So, I just ordered an RC73 from ebay for $5. I'd be thrilled if I can learn a 6 second back skip for the HR44 into my Harmony.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

They do make a lighted version of the rc7x.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> They do make a lighted version of the rc7x.


I know. It's not gonna solve the problems I have with the RC73, which works perfectly but is poorly designed in my opinion. And it's not gonna do any good to have a backlit remote come winter when I'm using the remote under blankets. When I say we like a cold house, I'm not kidding.

I see nothing wrong with the HR44-700 physically, but the software can't compare to the software of the older two tuner HRs in many ways that should be obvious to anyone. What I'm seeing is a really good DVR hampered by many software problems that were fixed years ago in the older two tuner HRs. Well, at least it's interesting.

Rich


----------

